# What color are this?



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

From this thread i asked what color i will get.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/what-color-will-i-get-from-this-two-65941.html

So these are the product of them.

What color is it? spread? t-patter?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I would say an ash red frill stencil, but im just guessing


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ash red spread T pattern. Kingdizon, Frill stencil only effects tail and flights. Toy stencil or other lacing genes can cause this effect on T pattern but in this case I think spread on T pattern is the cause.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Very pretty birds but the color will change after first molt


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Vova said:


> Very pretty birds but the color will change after first molt


It will not change significantly and the bird can still be identified in its current plumage..


----------

